# ODB2 location,



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,

Do you know where the ODB2 is located?

Thanks


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

joeditommaso said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know where the ODB2 is located?
> 
> Thanks


behind the panel next to the accellerator pedal


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

depends on the car but most computer hook ups are located underneath the dash just to the left of the steering column (while you're in the drivers seat looking at the wheel). In some cars there are 2 computer hook ups, only 1 will fit onto an OBDII cable.


----------



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Found it and I cleared my lights on the dash board.


----------

